# breeding idea what do you think?



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I have three large open top pvc holding tanks. 17x12x4' all in feet not inches. I was going to use two of them for koi but one I was going to try breeding some thing fun. piraya or rhoms any one? just an idea any others would be great also. bobme


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Black rhoms? I'm no expert but from what I've researched online that will not be big enough.

Good project though I'm sure it will work out for you.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

You could try anythign in there but personally i woudl do caribe or piraya.
Rhoms could even work as well since its such a large tank but you couldnt keep that many. If you Kept mayby 10 max it coudl work since they wouldnt encounter eachother constantly and there is plent of space for territory.

You could even try some pygos with a mayby 3-4 rhoms. Would be more risky but its up to you.
I know you have a decent ammount of experience so im not goint to really say dont try serras but just know the risks, However if you were a noob and had a 50gal you wanted to use i would deffinitly say no.

Also were do you find such a large container?

Any pics?


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

I 2nd the caribe and piraya $$$$


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

Piraya!


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

I would go with Caribe personally. You know it can be done where as with others it is very rare. I still don't think Piraya's have ever been on record as being bred in captivity.

Caribe would still be an exceptional challenge with vast, mainly money, rewards.

I too would like to know where you got the tanks.


----------



## Corner (Feb 27, 2007)

Kyle2154 said:


> I too would like to know where you got the tanks.


And where you are going to put them.

Definitely anything that you chose to try would be really awesome!


----------

